# 6" Rt Drive Gears



## Canuck75 (Dec 30, 2016)

I posted this question earlier attached to my thread "Brand New 27 Year Old Rotary Table" but thought it might not catch the eye of some of you who may be able to answer my question about the drive gears.

The "worm gear" on my 6" rotary table doesn't look like a normal "worm gear", that is, a concave set of teeth matched to the plane in which it engages the "worm". My "worm gear' looks like a hobbed *helical* gear with the form and angle to match the "worm". The table could be higher or lower without changing the way it engages with the worm. I've attached a couple of pics of the gears.

I think this is a typical low end RT. Have any of you had yours apart, and does it have similar gears? If so, what is the proper name for this type of "worm gear".  I can't determine exactly what gear form is used either. The OD of the "worm gear" is 3.620" with 90 teeth which gives a DP of 25.414? The "worm" has a pitch of ~ .117".

Thanks in advance.

Canuck75


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 30, 2016)

Canuck75 said:


> If so, what is the proper name for this type of "worm gear".  I can't determine exactly what gear form is used either.



Non throated. The guys here with more experience can correct me if i am wrong.






lk


----------



## Canuck75 (Dec 30, 2016)

LucknowKen,-

The non-throated design certainly looks like what my RT has. Not a lot of tooth contact but will certainly do all my hobby needs. Must also be the most economical way of making the RT.

Thanks
Canuck75


----------

